# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Russian Stories: A Dual-Language Book

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/Russian-Stories-D ... 29&sr=8-25 
У меня эту очень хорошую гнигу с рассказами из 12 знаменитых русских писателей.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> http://www.amazon.com/Russian-Stories-Dual-Language-Gleb-Struve/dp/0486262448/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1219300129&sr=8-25 
> У меня есть эта очень хорошая книга с рассказами 12-ти знаменитых русских писателей.

----------


## izmitliruscu

ya tozhe kupil'. Mne ochen ponravilos. Dumayu chto ochen polezno  ::

----------

